#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  Do you know about PECR?

## Bhavya

PECR- the Privacy and Electronic Communications Regulations works alongside the Data Protection Act and the GDPR. PECR provide particular privileges to the people in relation to electronic communications.

*These are the areas PECR covers*


Electronic and telephone marketing, example: calls, emails and faxesCookies or similar technologiesSecurity of services and Security BreachesCommunications networks and services

Ps: Guys, If you know more about PECR, let them share here!

----------

